# lightest ROLLING miter stand



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

what's a kapex what's a kapex, i need to find a good stand for my dewalt 718


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike- said:


> Go with the Bosch t4b gravity rise.
> 
> I opted for the gta3800. Should be here anyday


To big! I love it on my table saw though. People are still perplexed at how easy it sets up.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope it comes in 2 pieces if you use the full kit and Theres nothing lighter or better on the market :thumbsup:


Can you mount anything else besides a Kapex to it? I will be getting a kapex when the replacement time comes for my DeWault and I currently have a DeWault stand. I would almost rather hit the stand first.

I had been planning on a bosch grav rise before I saw the Festool rig but that has now changed. There are some other nice options folks have posted though for sure.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Nope it comes in 2 pieces if you use the full kit and Theres nothing lighter or better on the market :thumbsup:


The old my saw cost more than my van display...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> Can you mount anything else besides a Kapex to it? I will be getting a kapex when the replacement time comes for my DeWault and I currently have a DeWault stand. I would almost rather hit the stand first.
> 
> I had been planning on a bosch grav rise before I saw the Festool rig but that has now changed. There are some other nice options folks have posted though for sure.


I don't see why not. It must connect to the saw some how so perhaps you could mount a sheet of ply to the stand them mount your saw to the ply. That's what I did with nearly all my other stands.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I use the trac rac for a few years , it has small wheels but it's easy to collapse and easy to carry , you can leave the saw mounted too but I usually disconnect and carry in 2 pieces unless I'm on a driveway !


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Any idea how long the extensions are on that Channellock? Looks pretty short.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Any idea how long the extensions are on that Channellock? Looks pretty short.


It says 12':thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> It says 12':thumbsup:


Its says 12'....but I think that they mean 12' from one end to the other when they are both fully extended. IE, 6' to the left and right of the saw blade. The biggest thing I want to know is how easy it is to unlock and slide the saw on the stand. My Ryobi stand (which was too small to moun the makita...otherwise I would have got that), I could unlock the saw mounts, slide the saw all the way left or right when I was cutting just the end of a long board. Lets say the channel lock stand is 5 feet long, the wings go out 6 feet, if you slide the saw to the left, you now have you support ~10 feet out from the saw blade


here is a a "Review" on the rolling stand....but it doesn't seem like a review to me, just someone who got paid to advertise the stand.
http://www.finishcarpentryhelp.com/Channellock-Miter-Saw-Stand.html


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Its says 12'....but I think that they mean 12' from one end to the other when they are both fully extended. IE, 6' to the left and right of the saw blade. The biggest thing I want to know is how easy it is to unlock and slide the saw on the stand. My Ryobi stand (which was too small to moun the makita...otherwise I would have got that), I could unlock the saw mounts, slide the saw all the way left or right when I was cutting just the end of a long board. Lets say the channel lock stand is 5 feet long, the wings go out 6 feet, if you slide the saw to the left, you now have you support ~10 feet out from the saw blade
> 
> 
> here is a a "Review" on the rolling stand....but it doesn't seem like a review to me, just someone who got paid to advertise the stand.
> http://www.finishcarpentryhelp.com/Channellock-Miter-Saw-Stand.html


Did you order the rolling one?

Yeah I meant 12' over all.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Did you order the rolling one?
> 
> Yeah I meant 12' over all.


No I got the folding one...


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I know you're after a rolling stand, but thought I might throw this one into the mix...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I use a long ladder across a set of horses.

It's on the truck/site anyway
Nothing extra filling up the truck
it's long (20')


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

thom said:


> I use a long ladder across a set of horses.
> 
> It's on the truck/site anyway
> Nothing extra filling up the truck
> it's long (20')


That's what I do right now and the saw is to heavy and hard to bring a 20 ladder in a house. LOL

Knotty why doesn't anybody make a fence setup like that with a roller stand basically what the festool one is. I like that one the best.

Cole


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got the Trojan stand for my 10" Bosch slider. It is a decent stand. The saw stays on the stand. It is a bit heavy to lift the two of them together but I do it to get them into the trailer. It can also take off your fingers if you don't know how to set it up or your father tries to break it down. The MDF table is kind of cheesy, but it has lasted awhile. I'll switch it out to Baltic birch when the MDF craps out. I think if I was going to get another stand I would just get the Dewalt stand. Simple, easy, and the saw is separate when carrying.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I want to actually see that Fastcap Best fence in person. Most of their stuff is good but some is kind of cheap. I have the miter saw dust hood from Fast cap and it works great.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The channeellock rolling stand is at 1:40


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Those lights look nice , and cool to the touch I like the sound of that !


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Is this what all you festool guys are like?:blink:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Is this what all you festool guys are like?:blink:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgAkF733INM">YouTube Link</a>


I don't know but the stand looks pretty well thought out !


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Is that guy wearing a American flag for a sweat band:blink:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I know you're after a rolling stand, but thought I might throw this one into the mix...



Looks like a nice replacement for what used to be the AD&E SawHelper...A good set-up no doubt.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WTF is with people and saying "Highth"?!?!!? It's HIGHT, There is no additional "h" at the end.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I always thought it was height.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Is this what all you festool guys are like?:blink:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgAkF733INM">YouTube Link</a>


With out watching the video, I am betting it is Kreg. He is a little different, I have met him before and he always wears those goofy pants and a bandana.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I always thought it was height.....



:thumbsup: Spelling Error, I forgot my "E"


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its here...photos in a few min.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The mounts are just large enough to support the Makita, but I needed to drill holes in a differnt spot to get the mounts to land under the rubber feet of the saw and closer to the outside edges. I like the mounts near the edges b/c it makes the saw stable when I use the saw without the stand.



















Inside the Box









Best part about ship to store...it's one of my lumberyards and they loaded everything in my truck...even tho it was not heavy.










The stops are sloppy, this is how they are supposed to work...and they are fairly ridgid when they are like this...









But they slip to the side and do this... I am sure I can bend the metal in a bit and solve this....









Saw still fits in the back of the cab with the mounts. This is the saw's home. Oh yeah, my Knife and blades arrived, thanks for heads up on that! http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/get-em-while-theyre-hot-109606/

















That is a 78" level on there. You get about 6 feet to the right and left of the blade...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

*WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
If you are not used to stand where the saw clips on by angling the saw to the rear and then tilting it down to the front you can drop your saw when you release the mounts. The weight of the saw in the full rear position will cause it to fall off if your not ready to hold it..... I dropped mine....This is just another reason I am glad the Bosch stays home on a stand, **** happens when your moving tools around....Saw seems fine tho...only cosmetic.










They used channels in the stand to bolt the legs and handels on...like T-Track...so you can use toliet bolts with a small amount of grinding to the bolt, to create attachments to the front, back and underside of the stand....











I got a second set of mounts, only about $20, I will mount a table surface to so I can set things down next to the saw and use other tools like my planer on it. I might even get a third set to make a job site router table....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stand looks like a combination between the Bosch and dewalt stands. Lucky you didn't drop the saw in a customers home on some nice new flooring. Quick question though but I couldn't see from the pics. Are the handle releases at the front or back of the saw because all the ones I have had tilted onto the front then tilted back and locked down. You sure you got the releases facing the right way?

Just took a closer look at your pics and they seem backwards but they are the correct way around! The dewalt and bosch clamps won't let the saw tilt back even when they are not locked and are designed for that exact reason. I wonder they they designed this one like this. If the release handles were at the back like the dealt them it would stop it's self from tipping off.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Stand looks like a combination between the Bosch and dewalt stands. Lucky you didn't drop the saw in a customers home on some nice new flooring. Quick question though but I couldn't see from the pics. Are the handle releases at the front or back of the saw because all the ones I have had tilted onto the front then tilted back and locked down. You sure you got the releases facing the right way?


Yeah, the are on the front, and they arn't backwards :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Yeah, the are on the front, and they arn't backwards :thumbsup:


After little more looking at that stand and some others with the same setup it looks like the release handles are infact meant to be at the back! Let me look some more but from the last 10-12 pics I seen they all face the rear of the stand. Let me look some more.



I can't make out which they they should be to be honest but you got the instructions so it must be right. Just seems strange to design them that way lol


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> After little more looking at that stand and some others with the same setup it looks like the release handles are infact meant to be at the back! Let me look some more but from the last 10-12 pics I seen they all face the rear of the stand. Let me look some more.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make out which they they should be to be honest but you got the instructions so it must be right. Just seems strange to design them that way lol


If you watch the video on page 2 he has it mounted correctly.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice review Tbf !! Just curious why you didn't consider trac rac , hitachi or the older Bosch stands which are all made by trac rac ?

No pun intended


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Nice review Tbf !! Just curious why you didn't consider trac rac , hitachi or the older Bosch stands which are all made by trac rac ?
> 
> No pun intended


I have used the Bosch and Hitachi stands and dislike that design. They are heavy, they supports seem kinda short, the hitachi stand's material supports emminate a high pitched sqeaking noise when your dragging materal over them. They are heavy and I dislike the saw mount system. :thumbsup:

I did think about this guy here as it replaced the TrackRac, but I dunno, the Channel lock was only 36 pounts and cost $150 with spare clamps being around $20


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

For me it's the opposite , I think it's a perfect size, stands up out of the way in the truck, light yet highly and quickly adaptable to any surface or location, heavy duty mounts that fit just about any size saw!

That's what's makes this forum great one mans complaints is another mans pleasures haha...!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I wanted to updated this. I have been using the ridgid rolling stand for tat last month or so and can honestly say I love this saw stand. It is much much heavier than I wanted but the design of it doesn't require you to lift the whole thing at once. So it seams a lot lighter than it really is. 

Cole


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive had the Rigid for a few years the thing is great. The roll outs are a little wobbly and not the highest quality but who cares. We use tools and these things takes some abuse. for the money its great. I made some wings that I throw to stiffen it all up.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I've had my Rigid for a year or so now, and I'm having issues with one of the arms not going in easily. I'll have to smack it a bit, and from there it slides in. It's been getting worse lately, not too sure why.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe some debris. One of the locking levers that hold the arms in broke on mine so I replaced it with an "I" bolt of equal threads. Works fine. Again not the highest quality but does the job.


----------

